# Sphagnum Moss Sheets



## Linda (Dec 23, 2017)

I am hoping someone here can provide me a source where I can purchase sheets of sphagnum moss for a moss pole. I need to cover a pole 6’ High. I am trying to save my mothers philodendron as a project. I have the pole and wire mesh. I would be grateful. She is deceased; I want to keep her plant going. All the sheet sphagnum moss that I have seen on line comes “preserved” or “painted.”


----------



## Ray (Dec 23, 2017)

Sphagnum grows as strands, and sometimes they grow interwoven into something of a "sheet", but I am not aware of anyone who sells natural sheets.

When I have made sphagnum "logs", I have used wire or plastic mesh to surround a central rod (often PVC pipe), leaving a couple of inches of space between the central rod and the mesh, then stuff it full of loose sphagnum.


----------



## John M (Dec 23, 2017)

What you're talking about is sheet moss, not sphagnum sheet moss. Sheet moss is the green moss that grows on rocks and logs in humid forests and when harvested, it comes away in large sheets. Sphagnum moss grows in a bog and it does not grow in "sheets". Any florist has access to wholesale suppliers that will carry boxes full of pieces of live sheet moss. You can use a staple gun to attach the sheets to the poll. Be aware however, that live sheet moss left untreated and which is used in such a way that it cannot stay alive, as it will not on a poll, will eventually turn brown. If you want it to remain green, you need to buy sheets of dead moss that has been preserved or painted.


----------



## CarlG (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheet moss, which is often used in show staging, can be had from Robert's Flower Supply (www.orchidmix.com), but only during the spring show season.

I use coconut fiber (available same place) tied onto my pole (in my case, a length of pvc pipe), for some philodendron and pothos plants I have.

(I like parentheses)


----------



## Stone (Dec 23, 2017)

Sphag also comes in compressed ''sheets''


----------



## Ray (Dec 24, 2017)

Stone said:


> Sphag also comes in compressed ''sheets''


yeah, but once moistened, it does not stay as sheets.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 25, 2017)

Use a tree fern pole or attach natural cork to a wooden centre pole.


----------



## Ray (Dec 26, 2017)

Or a cork tube.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2017)

Ebay, live moss, for terrariums, etc.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

